# [SOLVED] Star wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy



## dothestew (Jul 4, 2012)

I was installing this game and when it tells me to insert the second disc and I do, and when that window pops up it says I need to choose the path. It had Gamedata as the default so I figured it was the right one. I click okay but its says the file wasnt found in the file or the correct disc isnt in. This is what I'm having trouble with, I cant figure it out. Can someone please help me.

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Star wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...3732.html?highlight=jedi+knight:+jedi+academy

See if this helps.


----------



## dothestew (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Star wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy*

Thanks for the help:horse:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Star wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy*

You're welcome Mark this thread as solved if that fixed it.


----------



## dothestew (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Star wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy*

Lol cant tell if trolling or you dont know the link is a link to this thread......


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Star wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy*

I am so sorry. I didn't realize I posted the wrong link. Here's the right one: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...3131.html?highlight=Jedi+knight:+Jedi+academy

I was wondering about your emoticon. Sorry, man, hope this helps.


----------



## dothestew (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Star wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy*

No problem. Is that all I have to do?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Star wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy*

It worked for me, so hopefully it will for you.


----------



## dothestew (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Star wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy*

I got the same response.


----------



## dothestew (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Star wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy*

......... never mind.


----------



## dothestew (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Star wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy*

Thank you so much Flight sim guy. I've been wanting to play this version of the game since I was like 12.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Star wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy*

Glad to be of service If your problem is fixed, then mark this as solved.


----------

